# Audiophile Converted to Mac has Questions



## Doctor X (Dec 29, 2008)

Right, I enjoy music and happily listen to aiff files from my various CDs as I torture my neighbors to my rendition of "Apocalypse in 9/8."

Beyond that I am a neophyte.

So on ANOTHER FORUM I have convinced a few to try Mac.  One has a lot of music . . . and a lot of questions.  I am aware of "loss-less" and the like, what happens when you go to mp3 and all of that.  He is use to using Wav on a PC which, of course, you can play on QuickTime.

So, a few questions for those "skilled in this work":

1. If you wish to save music--legitimately mind you--what format do you use?
2. How do you like to burn CDs--in this format?  On what program--direct burn or Toast, _et cetera_?

Thanks!

--J. "Sure as Apple has Claimed Another Soul" D.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 29, 2008)

1) I use Apple Lossless for archival purposes, only because I don't ever need to touch the music on a PC (although if I did, I'm sure iTunes for Windows would work with that format).

If I want to put music on my iPod, then I'd use 256kbps AAC files (again, sticking with the Apple-proprietary formats).  256kbps MP3 would also be an option for me.

2) Put CD in drive, open iTunes, make a playlist, hit "Burn."


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 29, 2008)

Will Apple Lossless give me better sound quality than 256 kbps AAC when importing CD's straight to iTunes, with the intention of listening to the songs on my iPod?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 29, 2008)

Probably not so much, and if one is such an audiophile that they could tell the difference (read: REALLY tell the difference between Apple Lossless and 256kbps MP3), then they probably wouldn't be listening to music on an iPod in the first place.

I just use Apple Lossless, simply because once you go to 256kbps MP3, there's no going back.  You've already lost some audio information that can't be regained -- not the case with Apple Lossless.

My main reason for Apple Lossless is to get rid of the physical CD itself, not to actually listen to.  Of course, I don't do this with those expensive box sets -- just CDs that I don't want the case and media to anymore.


----------

